# touche arobase fait <



## sconie (11 Septembre 2012)

Pour quelle raison au lieu d'obtenir une arobase j'obtiens le signe <


----------



## les_innommables66 (11 Septembre 2012)

sconie a dit:


> Pour quelle raison au lieu d'obtenir une arobase j'obtiens le signe <



Bonjour,

Dans certains cas (je ne sais plus lesquels, et donc ne peux pas être sûr que tu seras concerné), il faut télécharger une mise à jour du driver du clavier pour régler ce souci.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2012)

Ça me le fait lorsque j'utilise un clavier Américain en langue française. (même emplacement sur le clavier mais la touche est marquée "~`").


----------



## sconie (11 Septembre 2012)

avant il y avait un clavier qwerty et remplacé  maintenant  par un clavier azerty. Alors la solution c'est quoi? que faire pour bien avoir l'arobase?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------




les_innommables66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans certains cas (je ne sais plus lesquels, et donc ne peux pas être sûr que tu seras concerné), il faut télécharger une mise à jour du driver du clavier pour régler ce souci.
> 
> ...


où ça?


----------



## les_innommables66 (11 Septembre 2012)

sconie a dit:


> où ça?



menu pomme --> mise à jour de logiciels ?

Ou bien (si bonnes versions de clavier / de système) :

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL997?viewlocale=fr_FR

Sinon recherche google en fonction de ta version de Mac os et de clavier.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## sconie (11 Septembre 2012)

OK, merci


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2012)

Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose


----------



## sconie (11 Septembre 2012)

c'est un ordi de l'ancienne generation eMac G4 dont le clavier qwerty a été endommagé et donc remplacé ce week-end par un clavier azerty - donc pas de SnowLeopard dessus.....


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2012)

tu utilisais quel profil de clavier avec le qwerty?
tu as changé le profil du clavier?

Le profil se change dans Préférences Systèmes > Langues & Textes > Input sources (Mode de saisie (?))


----------



## sconie (12 Septembre 2012)

oui j'ai changé le mode de saisie


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2012)

sconie a dit:


> c'est un ordi de l'ancienne generation eMac G4 dont le clavier qwerty a été endommagé et donc remplacé ce week-end par un clavier azerty - donc pas de SnowLeopard dessus.....


As-tu essayé la manip du post 19 ? Pour moi ça a marché sous Tiger, Leo et SL.
_
- Déplacement du fichier /Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.keyboardtype.plist sur le bureau histoire de pouvoir le restaurer facilement au cas où.
- On débranche le clavier
- On le rebranche
- Oh, il n'est pas reconnu, et affichage de la fenêtre de demande de reconnaissance de la touche '<'
- Dont acte, et voili voilu, tout rentre dans l'ordre._


----------



## sconie (12 Septembre 2012)

j'ai trouvé ça aussi http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/et-inverse-sur-clavier-apple-930762.html
et ça sera pour l'instant la solution. Les touches @ et < sont inversées donc agir en conséquences


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2012)

sconie a dit:


> j'ai trouvé ça aussi http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/et-inverse-sur-clavier-apple-930762.html
> et ça sera pour l'instant la solution. Les touches @ et < sont inversées donc agir en conséquences


C'est le lien que je t'indiquais dans mon précédent post !


----------

